# ever produced?



## deacon_frost (Apr 27, 2011)

came across this patent for a poison bottle and was just wondering if it ever seen the light of day? i know the coffin style has and was wondering about the other one? also gonna ask a dumb newbie question but what were the poisons generally used for?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool pic,...The coffin on the right looks a lot like wheaton's fantasy poison bottle,...I'm not a poison collector, but I know coffin styles were produced,..but in that likeness?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2011)

Apparently in pottery. LETTER FROM _POISONLAND_


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, yup, and yup...
 The Wheaton would have to be looked up.  Will have to check the actual patent to see when it was granted.  If it was an early patent, no it was never produced and Wheaton took it to make their "collectibles" as it probably expired/never made.

 I have never seen the Bone one in that form...just Jerry's and it is a bit different that the patent drawing.  But who knows.

 Good digging, Cows...I always enjoy Dickman's articles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2011)

*


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks to all for the info, that pottery poison bottle is killer and the article was an interesting read


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2011)

> If it was an early patent, no it was never produced and Wheaton took it to make their "collectibles"


Check back if you find it. They've been around a while and it would be interesting if they actually owned the patent from the beginning. Imagine some clerical worker pulling it out 70's years later and saying, "Hey, let's add this to the new series".


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, according to the image Decon put up, that was granted in 1890.  Now Wheaton has been around since 1888 (founded date), but they made legitimate bottles back then.  Wasn't until the Grandson took over that we got these "collectibles"  That is a very good possibility...need to find that entire patent page to know.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, that wasnt hard....

 Patened Sept. 9th, 1890 by Charles P. Booth, who I think designed several, the name sounds familiar.

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=PGoEAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=coffin++bottle&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=coffin%20%20bottle&f=false

 Now, he did live in NJ area...  need some more snooping to find out who he worked for back then.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2011)

This is from Cecil Munsey's book.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I ran into each of these on the Google Patent search...and only the suspected Wheaton is the only one that was ever produced.  Non were made historically.  And there were some killer designs, may have been too expensive to make, or impossible at the time, or nobody bought into them.  Wish they did though, they are unique.


----------



## kwalker (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd imagine that they come out of most holes broken because of the slim design but I'd be hard pressed if they ever made these commercially. They'd be great pieces for sure.


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

They may very well have made a few in a test run and noticed that it was a poor design or to easy to tip over and break. I would love to find something like that, even if it was just a few shards. Maybe they did make them and we diggers just keep tossing them over our shoulders with the rest of the bones. lol. I'd be happy to dig the figural skull. Swiz


----------



## Ryan Schnitzer (Jun 16, 2011)

the coffin bottle is soo cool ive never seen one like it but i do no that they exist.Man I wish I had one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> This is from Cecil Munsey's book.


 
 "Dem bones? bottles are cool,first time I saw that.


----------

